# Heizlüfter für USB Anschluss



## Mephistopholes (29. August 2006)

*Heizlüfter für USB Anschluss*

weiss jemand obs nen heizlüfter fürn usb anschluss gibt ?
meine pfoten werden während dem zocken nähmlich immer so kalt un da wollt ich mal nachfragen ob es jemandem bekannt ist ob es sowas gibt.   
also schonmal danke im vorraus ...


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (29. August 2006)

*AW: Heizlüfter für USB Anschluss*



			
				Mephistopholes am 29.08.2006 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> weiss jemand obs nen heizlüfter fürn usb anschluss gibt ?
> meine pfoten werden während dem zocken nähmlich immer so kalt un da wollt ich mal nachfragen ob es jemandem bekannt ist ob es sowas gibt.
> also schonmal danke im vorraus ...



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da so ein Ding sicherlich zu viel Strom für nen USB-Anschluss ziehen würde.

MfG Jimini


----------



## usopia (29. August 2006)

*AW: Heizlüfter für USB Anschluss*

Ich hab mal irgendwo ne Maus gesehen, die einen kleinen Lüfter zur Kühlung verschwitzter Gamer-Pfoten hatte. Zur Erwärmung dergleichen kenne ich zwar nichts, würde mich aber nicht sonderlich wundern, wenn es da was gäbe.


----------



## usopia (29. August 2006)

*AW: Heizlüfter für USB Anschluss*

guckst du hier:
http://www.mausheizung.com/
Eine Hand bleibt dabei aber trotzdem kalt.
Ich seh gerade: da gibts sogar ne "Winter-Edition". Die geht dann bis 50°C.
Sachen gibts...


----------



## Mephistopholes (29. August 2006)

*AW: Heizlüfter für USB Anschluss*



			
				usopia am 29.08.2006 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal irgendwo ne Maus gesehen, die einen kleinen Lüfter zur Kühlung verschwitzter Gamer-Pfoten hatte. Zur Erwärmung dergleichen kenne ich zwar nichts, würde mich aber nicht sonderlich wundern, wenn es da was gäbe.



kühlen *brrrr* wer will den seine pfoten noch kühlen?
hmm das das zuviel strom ziehen würde könnte ja sein aber es gibts doch auch schon ne heizplatte die man an den usb anschliessen kann  *g*


----------



## Mephistopholes (29. August 2006)

*AW: Heizlüfter für USB Anschluss*



			
				usopia am 29.08.2006 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> guckst du hier:
> http://www.mausheizung.com/
> Eine Hand bleibt dabei aber trotzdem kalt.



ja nur das dumme is das ich mir nach meiner G5 nicht gleich wieder ne andere maus holen wollte ...    (war teuer genug)


----------



## usopia (29. August 2006)

*AW: Heizlüfter für USB Anschluss*



			
				Mephistopholes am 29.08.2006 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> usopia am 29.08.2006 22:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie sonst aber möchtest du während des Zockens eine Erwärmung erreichen? Beheizbares Mauspad?


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (29. August 2006)

*AW: Heizlüfter für USB Anschluss*



			
				usopia am 29.08.2006 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Mephistopholes am 29.08.2006 22:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beim Spielen Handschuhe tragen *g*

MfG Jimini


----------



## Mephistopholes (29. August 2006)

*AW: Heizlüfter für USB Anschluss*



			
				usopia am 29.08.2006 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Mephistopholes am 29.08.2006 22:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein ich hab meinen pc ja oben neben meiner maus stehen und könnte somit da einen Heizlüfter reinpflanzen der die hand an der maus anpustet 
die andere hand is relativ egal weil die auf der G15 relativ warm liegt ...
allerdings wird die auf der maus immer so durch das razer exactmat mousepad aus alu ausgekühlt ...


----------



## Mephistopholes (29. August 2006)

*AW: Heizlüfter für USB Anschluss*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.08.2006 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> usopia am 29.08.2006 22:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab ich mir auch schon überlegt aber ich glaub das is net so gut für die reaktionszeit bei css    *g*


----------



## doceddy (29. August 2006)

*AW: Heizlüfter für USB Anschluss*

mach pc auf, bau alle lüfter aus und steck deine pfoten da rein


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (29. August 2006)

*AW: Heizlüfter für USB Anschluss*



			
				doceddy am 29.08.2006 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> mach pc auf, bau alle lüfter aus und steck deine pfoten da rein



Ich hab auf meiner Zalman-Heatpipe mal meine Armbanduhr nachm Waschen getrocknet!
Ergo: Heatpipe kaufen und Finger drauflegen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. August 2006)

*AW: Heizlüfter für USB Anschluss*



			
				Mephistopholes am 29.08.2006 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> usopia am 29.08.2006 22:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gehäuseentlüftung richtung maus?
(40° sollten sich locker erreichen lassen)
musst ja nichtmal den rechner verändern, irgendwas luftstromrichtendes (siehe pcgh-luftschläuche  ) am auslass dürfte reichen.


----------



## Soki (30. August 2006)

*AW: Heizlüfter für USB Anschluss*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.08.2006 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Spielen Handschuhe tragen *g*
> 
> MfG Jimini


http://www.golem.de/0511/41339.html


----------



## taks (3. September 2006)

*AW: Heizlüfter für USB Anschluss*



			
				Mephistopholes am 29.08.2006 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> usopia am 29.08.2006 22:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



diese platte wird aber über etwa 40-50 usbports angeschlossen


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (6. September 2006)

*AW: Heizlüfter für USB Anschluss*



			
				Mephistopholes am 29.08.2006 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.08.2006 22:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du suchst den Fehler an der falschen Stelle...
Ich hatte damals ähnliche Probs und mir ist immer fast die Hand abgefroren. Auf ner Website hab ich gelesen, dass dies mit Durchblutungsstörungen zusammenhängt. Hab mir später nen höheren Stuhl besorgt und die Hände waren wieder warm weil ich meine Handgelenke zum Stützen nicht mehr auf die Tischkante legen musste und meine Hand hängt tiefer als damals.

Wenn du also nen verstellbaren Stuhl hast probiers einfach mal ne Stufe höher.


----------



## balduin2 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Heizlüfter für USB Anschluss*

Seit ich ne Razer Diamondback benutze werden meine Pfoten nicht mehr kalt beim zoggn. Bei der anderen Maus (Billig-Teil) hab ich sogar bei 40°C Raumtemperatur kalte Hände bekommen!


----------



## Succer (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Heizlüfter für USB Anschluss*

Generell fände ich eine Tastatur mit beheizten Tasten nicht schlecht....


----------



## balduin2 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Heizlüfter für USB Anschluss*



			
				Succer am 08.10.2006 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Generell fände ich eine Tastatur mit beheizten Tasten nicht schlecht....


Meinst du dann tippt man schneller???  
Beleuchtete Tasten reichen auch...oder vergesst einfach mal das Lüften des Zimmers   schön warm^^


----------



## HooKjt (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Heizlüfter für USB Anschluss*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 30.08.2006 01:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Mephistopholes am 29.08.2006 22:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





also mein rechner ereicht niergends 30-40 grad aber kauf dir doch einfach eine rotlicht lampe die machjen odendlich wärme


----------

